# Target bow worth it?



## Croweg (11 mo ago)

I’m a long time bow hunter that has recently got into shooting more 3D. I wanted opinions on if it is worth investing in a dedicated target set up and shooting more 3D and maybe getting competitive in it.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Croweg said:


> I’m a long time bow hunter that has recently got into shooting more 3D. I wanted opinions on* if it is worth investing in a dedicated target set up* and shooting more 3D and maybe getting competitive in it.


I believe it's worth it.... but not completely necessary.

You can absolutely *COMPETE* with your hunting bow. They have "Pins Classes" (the orgs are getting away from calling it the Hunter Class) just for that purpose. You will find that a lot of folks competing in that class are NOT shooting a bow that would be an ideal choice for hunting. I'm sure there are folks that hunt with a 38" bow but there most would admit 32-34" ATA is more suited for that purpose. (unless you're 6'8" or something) I saw a guy shooting Hunter Class at ASA States a few years back shooting a 40" TRX with short bars, PS26s and a 3 pin sight.

But, if you want to be *COMPTETIVE*, you're gonna want some of the advantages of a target bow. Even if you stay in the pins classes.

If you are really new to the competition side of things, my advice would be to shoot your hunting bow while you learn the "game". You'll get to see what the different classes really mean and you can decide down the road IF you want to keep going and which class you want to compete in.


----------



## Croweg (11 mo ago)

Thank you for the advice it’s really helpful! I have been shooting 3D just casual local stuff for a couple years but this year I’ve been really trying to improve my scores and overall shoot better. That’s what has me thinking about getting a target set up and maybe doing some small competitive stuff.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

Croweg: 1/2 bubble off gave you some very good advice. Keep in mind that you do not need to shoot the same poundage that you hunt with. You can shoot your hunting bow but if you can afford it, I would suggest setting up a 3D target bow after a few matches. My hunting bow is set up at 60 pounds of draw weight with a 3 pin sight. For target matches I shoot freestyle. I will either shoot 45 or 50 pounds of draw weight for target matches.


----------



## Croweg (11 mo ago)

Ya that’s one of the other things that I was hoping would be a big benefit l. I shoot 70lb on my hunting bow so I figured it would be much easier if I dropped down to 50-60lbs for target


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

Dropping down in weight also makes it easier on the shoulders. It is easier to draw and easier to shoot more arrows. Plus you can also pay more attention to your form. 

For indoors, I shoot 46 pounds of draw weight. For field and Senior Olympics, probably be shooting 50 pounds. 
I have an indoor spot bow, one for outdoor target and one for 3D. Not all my bows but most of them were bought from the classifieds. I have one in transit right now. I think it is stuck at the Memphis Distribution center.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

I shoot recurve, but I agree with everything said above. Start with your form and learning the game. These are great examples on how much the archer or equipment make--it is Olympic recurve, but it will apply to compound:


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, it's worth having a couple of bows.
If something happens to your primary bow, you've got a backup.
Hunting, Indoor and 3D seasons overlap. By having a second bow with a different setup, you'll be able to finish out one season/setup and have the next bow all setup with practice time in the bank. No tearing down right after the last shoot and resetting with little to no practice for the next season/setup.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

Having a second bow is worth it. Right now, I am down 2 bows. One is at the USPS Memphis Distribution Center. Hopefully this bow makes it here sometime this week. The other bow is the PSE Supra Focus XL LD where the paint was chipped off at the rear stabilizer mount. It was stripped down to the riser and the riser was dropped off to be stripped and Cerakoted. If I have to, I can take my indoor bow and get it adjusted for the Senior Olympic match on April 23. Or I can take my Diamond Medalist 38 (3D) and set it up for the Senior Olympic match. I also have an older PSE Supra (solid limb, round wheels) that I could set up as a last resort. Don't really want to but I could. 

It does help to have an extra bow or two or three.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I started out with my hunting bow, and eventually ended up with 3 bows: one for hunting, one for 3D, and one for indoor. With that being said, I shot my first 300 in women's freestyle with my hunting bow, minus any bars on it, and used my indoor bow to successfully hunt with this last year. Investing in a good coach made more difference in my shooting than any equipment upgrade. My budget was fairly tight budget when I started shooting, and I could only afford one bow. Extra money went to lessons. I won't say that upgrades in equipment won't help, but if you don't know what you need or what you are doing (and I don't mean that in a negative way) you might end up with things that you either don't need or that aren't the most efficient tools for you.


----------



## Fortado (Feb 8, 2003)

If you feel like you are ready to take on a new hobby and are the type that likes to tinker with your setup, I say jump right in to the world of 3D!
Shooting 3D with an attitude of wanting to be competitive is a hoot, if you ask me. 
I find it super enjoyable. So many aspects to enjoy, find satisfaction in. Building your arrows. Tuning the bow and arrow to the bow never ends (as I'm sure you are aware). Mostly I think because it's plain fun to experiment and man are there a lot of materials that can be put together to experiment! Oh boy!
Choosing a sight and a scope and a lens and clarifier and every release you cam get your hands on. Thumb, hinge, resistance, index. It never ends and one could never really reach the end of the possibilities. This is the 'draw' for me. Plus I love the technical, tactical aspect of all the gear. I'm sure you do too.
Yeah man, get into it and get to fiddling with your first target setup. You will be proud to have a setup you built and dialed and especially as you learn about the gear that is about to take your accuracy up a few notches! Who knows, maybe a whole lotta notches!
I hope you do it. It's satisfying in many ways and I haven't even mentioned the camaraderie that can be had and the friendships cherished along the way, if you dedicate to getting out to shoots.
I never have made better friends than the ones I have been blessed to find in the archery world.
Welcome!


----------



## krishay.baxter (11 mo ago)

Croweg said:


> I’m a long time bow hunter that has recently got into shooting more 3D. I wanted opinions on if it is worth investing in a dedicated target set up and shooting more 3D and maybe getting competitive in it.


My hunting bow is set up at 60 pounds of draw weight with a 3 pin sight.
Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## kiyone19 (10 mo ago)

I had the same question, do I want to get a target bow and would it be worth the investment? Been shooting local 3D with my hunting bow. The positive of shooting with my hunting bow is good practice with my hunting setup so when I do hunt, I'm very comfortable and know my bow is preforming well. But at the same time I'm getting more focused on accuracy and know the physics of a target bow setup will help. Thanks for the good advice given already.


----------



## Timd1210 (9 mo ago)

Croweg said:


> I’m a long time bow hunter that has recently got into shooting more 3D. I wanted opinions on if it is worth investing in a dedicated target set up and shooting more 3D and maybe getting competitive in it.


I shot a cheap bear before I got more into target. It’s definitely different. I have gone to some local shoots and most people are just shooting their hunting bows. I definitely love my 3D bow and if budget is not a problem, get the second. Looking back, I would probably have invested in a good hunting bow I can do both with.


----------



## Timd1210 (9 mo ago)

Timd1210 said:


> I shot a cheap bear before I got more into target. It’s definitely different. I have gone to some local shoots and most people are just shooting their hunting bows. I definitely love my 3D bow and if budget is not a problem, get the second. Looking back, I would probably have invested in a good hunting bow I can do both with.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

Croweg said:


> I’m a long time bow hunter that has recently got into shooting more 3D. I wanted opinions on if it is worth investing in a dedicated target set up and shooting more 3D and maybe getting competitive in it.
> Nox Vidmate VLC


Investing in a good coach made more difference in my shooting than any equipment upgrade.


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

I am going through the same thing. I have been shooting a Mathews Halon 32 with a 3 pin slider for 3d, which is also my hunting bow. I picked up a TRX38 which I will dial down the pounds and put a single pin on for 3d and indoor. Less wear and tear on my shoulder and using the right tool for the job.


----------



## WhattheFOC (Aug 5, 2021)

I have a 60# TRX36 on order. Easier on the shoulders, and an adequate backup bow for hunting. Will kinda set it up for 3D … with hunting in mind.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes


----------



## EyesOfDeath (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m looking to get into 3D as well. I bought a Revolt XL for 3D and a backup hunting bow to my Revolt X. 
I would suggest a second bow


----------

